# AMD: SSAA nun mit automatischer LOD-Bias Anpassung unter DirectX 10 & 11



## Phobos001 (5. März 2012)

Gute Nachrichten für alle Fans des hochwertigen Supersampling Anti Aliasing ! 

Der kommende Catalyst 12.4 beinhaltet neben dem neuen MLAA 2.0 nun auch eine automatische LOD Anpassung in allen API´s.
Damit reagiert AMD auf die Kritik seitens Fachpresse und User, die die fehlende Anpassung stets bemängelten. 
Nun ist es Möglich SSAA in Allen API´s ohne Unschärfe zu nutzen, damit wird selbiges in entsprechenden Einstellungen für Jedermann ohne Probleme zur ernst gemeinten Alternative zum sonst gängigen MSAA. 
Leider bleibt diese hochwertige Kantenglättungsmethode nach wie vor der aktuellen HD7000 Serie vorbehalten.
Besitzer einer HD5K oder HD6K kommen auch mit dem neuen Catalyst nicht in den Genuss dieses Features.

So urteilte die Computerbase Redaktion: 



> Das neue LOD arbeitet mit einem überzeugendem Ergebnis. „Battlefield 3“, „Just Cause 2“ sowie „Metro 2033“ weisen nun keine Unschärfe mehr auf und wirken genauso detailliert wie bei gewöhnlichem Multi-Sampling-AA. Damit ist das leistungsfressende Anti-Aliasing in den meisten Titeln ohne jegliche Einschränkungen nutzbar und verbessert die Bildqualität teils enorm.



Damit hat AMD einen der größten Kritikpunkte der ansonsten überzeugenden Radeon HD7k beseitigt, und befördert AMD in Sachen Bildqualität auf Augenhöhe mit Nvidia´s aktuellen Pixelbeschleunigern.

Quelle: Computerbase.de


----------



## streetjumper16 (5. März 2012)

Sehr schön 
Wird ja immer besser


----------



## Deimos (5. März 2012)

War am 2.3. schon auf der Main: Radeon HD 7970: Supersample-AA für DirectX 10/11 im Test - Update: Neuer Treiber bringt LOD-Anpassung - radeon, amd, ati, radeon catalyst treiber beta



Phobos001 schrieb:


> Damit hat AMD einen der größten Kritikpunkte der ansonsten überzeugenden Radeon HD7k beseitigt, und befördert AMD in Sachen Bildqualität auf Augenhöhe mit Nvidia´s aktuellen Pixelbeschleunigern.


Auf Augenhöhe wären die beiden, wenn Nvidia das auch bieten würde  AMD hat imo vorgelegt.


----------



## Phobos001 (5. März 2012)

Danke für den Hinweis bezüglich der News auf der Main. Das Update habe ich nicht mitbekommen  

"Auf Augenhöhe" habe ich bewusst gewählt, da NV immer noch das minimal bessere AF bietet. 
Für mich persönlich ist das jedoch völlig obsolet, da ich den Unterschied nicht wahrnehme.

Im Endeffekt hast du jedoch Recht, sieht man vom Downsampling einmal ab


----------



## Tiz92 (5. März 2012)

Das soll jemand hacken und für die HD 5870 und von mir aus auch die 6970 machen. SGSSAA in DX11/10 würde mir sehr gefallen. 

Wenn ich zu Kepler dann aufrüste und Kepler nicht grad der Überflieger ist könnte das schon ein Kaufargument für mich sein.


----------



## Swissjustme (5. März 2012)

Auf Augenhöhe wohl kaum. AMD hat vorgelegt.
LOD-Bias-Anpassung ist ein grosser Schritt nach vorne wie man hier lesen kann:
http://www.computerbase.de/news/2012-03/amd-verbessert-super-sampling-aa-auf-hd-7000-serie/


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. März 2012)

Tiz92 schrieb:


> Das soll jemand hacken und für die HD 5870 und *von mir aus auch die 6970* machen. SGSSAA in DX11/10 würde mir sehr gefallen.


 
Oh danke, zu gütig gnädiger Herr  
Jo ich hätte schon auch gerne das fette SSAA-rundum-glücklich Paket für meine 6970 ^^


----------



## Westcoast (5. März 2012)

habe heute mal SSAA unter Battelfield 3 getestet. spiele auf 1920x1200, ultra, 4 mal MSAA, HBAO an und habe im treiber auf SSAA gestellt.
meine amd 7950 läuft auf 1200MHZ, ich konnte battelfield 3 spielen ohne ruckler, die FPS sind auf 45FPS gefallen, natürlich auf einem 64 er server.

mir ist aber aufgefallen, dass SSAA unschärfe erzeugt, wenn man sich bewegt fällt einem das SSAA schon positiv auf. 
daher finde ich es super, dass eine anpassung der LOD bald möglich ist, dann bin ich sehr zufrieden. 

AMD versucht alle lücken zu schließen, damit nvidia käufer verliert. die arbeiten auch stark an crossfireprofilen.
das thema microruckler wird auch in angriff genommen. 

super amd weiter so


----------



## streetjumper16 (6. März 2012)

Ich weiß nicht ob es bei mir was bringen würde es anzuschalten den ich spiele solche Spiele ja in Eyefinity und da denke ich muss ich das Spiel auf Mittel stellen


----------



## Deimos (6. März 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob es bei mir was bringen würde es anzuschalten den ich spiele solche Spiele ja in Eyefinity und da denke ich muss ich das Spiel auf Mittel stellen


SSAA bei Eyefinity-Auflösungen kannst du (leider) knicken und das wird auch noch eine Weile so bleiben, zumindest bei halbwegs aktuellen Spielen.
Dafür würde auch ein 7970-CF-System niemals reichen. Spiele ja selbst auch auf 5760x1080, mein Kollege ebenso. Er hat bereits zwei 7970er drinne und mit reduzierten Details kommt er auf 60-80 FPS in BF3.
Bei 4xSSAA in Full-HD reduziert sich die Framerate um Pi-mal-Daumen 50%. In 5760x1080 ergo absolut unspielbar.


----------



## streetjumper16 (6. März 2012)

Ja das meinte ich auch damit!
Vielleicht mit Quad-CF möglich aber das würde ihc mir nie antun


----------



## stolle80 (7. März 2012)

2x ssaa schafft meine Karte bei fullHD problemlos spiele ja auch in 5040 x 1050 mit 2x msaa.. diese Karte ist der hammer sage ich euch XXXX.. was soll da noch kommen?


----------

